# Granny Panties making a comeback?



## DanaS

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/28/fashion/young-women-say-no-to-thongs.html?ref=fashion&_r=2



> A young generation of women is discovering a new brand of sexy in the most unlikely of places: their grandmothers’ underwear drawers.
> 
> “When I walk into a lingerie store, I’m always like, ‘O.K., which drawer in here is for the grannies?’ ” Daphne Javitch, 35, said of her predilection for ample-bottomed undies. That preference led Ms. Javitch, back in 2010, to found Ten Undies, a line with a cult following that sells cotton full-bottom bikinis, boy shorts and high-waist briefs not unlike the kind immortalized in “Bridget Jones’s Diary.” (“Hello, mommy.”) Ten’s wares are comfortable and practical, to be sure, but that’s hardly the only draw.
> 
> “Within millennial and Generation Y consumer groups, it’s considered cool to be wearing full-bottom underwear,” said Bernadette Kissane, an apparel analyst at the market intelligence firm Euromonitor. “Thongs have had their moment.”
> 
> Data provided by the research company NPD Group back her up. Sales of thongs decreased 7 percent over the last year, while sales of fuller styles — briefs, boy shorts and high-waist briefs — have grown a collective 17 percent.


 More at link.

I find it hard to believe this, I mean granny panties?? Geez, I may be older but I don't own any and guarantee not for a very long time lol. Funny story: When my husband moved in and started helping out by doing the laundry he said to me "So I have to admit, I'm surprised you don't have any, you know, granny panties". OMG I could've died! I'm not some old cat lady!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ugh...no. Just no.


----------



## kristin2349

Are boy shorts considered "granny panties"? I wear them with yoga pants and jeans quite often, they sit nice and low on the hip and don't make panty lines. I'm not a fan of most thongs except for the Calvin Klein brand, I'd rather go commando.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

I like hipsters!


----------



## Rowan

I wear cotton high-leg briefs from Victoria's Secret. Have for years. They're comfortable, pretty, come in lots of fun colors and prints, and don't shift, bunch, ride up, or creep into unfortunate places.

I've also got a few pairs of vintage style high-waisted briefs and tap pants that are parts of lingerie sets. They're pretty and sexy in that glam old-Hollywood sort of way.


----------



## joannacroc

I always wear cotton briefs for running - anything else so just horribly uncomfortable and likely to lead to a yeast infection in my experience. Also you can wash them on hot to kill any odors/germs from exercising. When not running though, granny panties are just the death of sexy and would make me feel extremely crappy. Not sure women do buy lingerie for men all the time. It's definitely something I do for me too.


----------



## NWCooper

Granny panties will not be making a comeback on this body, nor those fugly dresses that seem to be all the rage in Hollywood showcasing those granny panties. Ugh.

Another thing that will not be making a comeback on this body is skinny jeans. If you own a pair of hips, then just say no to the skinny jean. Of course, throwing this disclaimer out there WWFMMNNWFYAYMMV
(What works for me may not necessarily work for you and your mileage may vary)


----------



## LonelyinLove

Oh he!! no.

I wear hi-cut hipsters most of the time.

I'm 56 and just bought some destructed jeans from Torrid. My hair is long and red and I still wear heels and low cut shirts.

LOL....granny panties...not in this lifetime.


----------



## arbitrator

* Oh, please say it ain't so!

If "granny panties" becomes the new norm, then you'll cognitatively know that your old lady is cheating on you if you should ever catch her donning some short and skimpy panty from Victoria's Secret!*


----------



## thatbpguy

Meh. So just so long as husbands can easily tear them off...


----------



## samyeagar

Just sounds like an attempt to change the definition of "granny panties" especially by including boyshorts...


----------



## Satya

I prefer shorties (boyshorts) and tanga because of the way my hips are shaped. No way would I ever entertain anything even remotely shaped like traditional granny panties.


----------



## Yeswecan

Skip them all and go commando.


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts

"Full Bottomed" ≠"Granny Panties"


----------



## Faithful Wife

NWCooper said:


> Another thing that will not be making a comeback on this body is skinny jeans. If you own a pair of hips, then just say no to the skinny jean.


AMEN sister. Hips, azz, legs, anyone? I can't even get a pair of skinny jeans past my huge calves let alone up to my busting out hips. Who are all these skinny women wearing these jeans, I always wonder, and why were they starved to the point that they have no leg meat?


----------



## Anonymous07

SecondTime'Round said:


> I like hipsters!


Me, too. They are "granny panties", but I really like them. Comfortable and cute. Sexy is about attitude, not just what you are wearing. 



NWCooper said:


> Another thing that will not be making a comeback on this body is skinny jeans. If you own a pair of hips, then just say no to the skinny jean. Of course, throwing this disclaimer out there WWFMMNNWFYAYMMV
> (What works for me may not necessarily work for you and your mileage may vary)


I like my skinny jeans, which shows off my body.  I have an hourglass body shape, too, so it's not as if I don't have hips. I'm 5'5" and 120 lbs.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

I don't think skinny jeans look good on everyone, but I can pull them off because I don't have curvy hips and my legs are really thin past my knee. I love them with tall boots in the winter.


----------



## lucy999

Granny panties? I used to call them my 'period pants' because when Aunt Flo would come to visit, I'd wear them at night with a maxi pad.

YES a maxi pad. I gave my cooter a break at night from tampons. Have I told you lately how much I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Mirenda IUD? Aunt Flo packed up for good and visited someone else.:grin2:


----------



## joannacroc

SecondTime'Round said:


> I don't think skinny jeans look good on everyone, but I can pull them off because I don't have curvy hips and my legs are really thin past my knee. I love them with tall boots in the winter.


Yeah, I agree. They don't suit me at all. 

Also, there is a heck of a difference between granny panties and beautifully made high waisted briefs in silk or lace. I don't consider those granny panties. Am I alone here?


----------



## SecondTime'Round

joannacroc said:


> Yeah, I agree. They don't suit me at all.
> 
> Also, there is a heck of a difference between granny panties and beautifully made high waisted briefs in silk or lace. I don't consider those granny panties. *Am I alone here?*


No, I agree with you.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Anonymous07 said:


> I like my skinny jeans, which shows off my body.  I have an hourglass body shape, too, so it's not as if I don't have hips. I'm 5'5" and 120 lbs.


Girl, that's a skinny hourglass. :wink2:

My mother is very tiny, but she's a little bit pear shaped....so I always said she's more like a kumquat than a pear. She would look good in skinny jeans...but she is so girly that she's refused to wear jeans ever in her life. She said when she was a little girl, someone forced her to put on a pair of them, and she cried until they let her take them off.


----------



## ConanHub

Women could where potato sacks for underwear and it would not slow me down.

I do appreciate sexy butt huggers on a woman though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Faithful Wife said:


> Girl, that's a skinny hourglass. :wink2:
> 
> My mother is very tiny, but she's a little bit pear shaped....so I always said she's more like a kumquat than a pear. She would look good in skinny jeans...but she is so girly that she's refused to wear jeans ever in her life. She said when she was a little girl, someone forced her to put on a pair of them, and she cried until they let her take them off.


So funny! My 6 year old niece is the same way. She recently declared she will never, ever wear pants again in her life. So far she's stuck to her word. Even when she was all geared up to ride her brother's dirt bike, she had a skirt on over her jeans!

My 14 year old daughter, on the other hand, wore a dress last month for a formal and I couldn't even remember the last time I saw her in a dress prior to that.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

lucy999 said:


> Have I told you lately how much I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Mirenda IUD? Aunt Flo packed up for good and visited someone else.:grin2:


I've been trying to decide about this for over 2.5 years. My problems is that hormonal birth control (pills) makes me bleed constantly (light bleeding) instead of regulating the bleeding. I'm so afraid that after spending all the money on an IUD I'd have the same problem!


----------



## lucy999

SecondTime'Round said:


> I've been trying to decide about this for over 2.5 years. My problems is that hormonal birth control (pills) makes me bleed constantly (light bleeding) instead of regulating the bleeding. I'm so afraid that after spending all the money on an IUD I'd have the same problem!


Have you talked to your doctor about it yet? I would. I'm on my third one. I can't say enough good about it. No more cramps, no more bleeding, it is HEAVEN. The only feminine hygiene product I purchase now is thong pantiliners. :grin2:


----------



## alte Dame

Well...granny panties are super comfortable. So are baggy, fleecy sweat pants & no bra & no make-up & no hair color & no shaving & no dieting......

Truly, being a woman who can hold her head up in public is exhausting.

I'm going to find me a bungalow on the beach where I can just let everything go. I'll wear my granny panties underneath my sweats & a one-piece swimsuit with a skirt for swimming. I'll be living alone, of course, and at peace with my world.


----------



## Faithful Wife

alte Dame said:


> Well...granny panties are super comfortable. So are baggy, fleecy sweat pants & no bra & no make-up & no hair color & no shaving & no dieting......
> 
> Truly, being a woman who can hold her head up in public is exhausting.
> 
> *I'm going to find me a bungalow on the beach where I can just let everything go.* I'll wear my granny panties underneath my sweats & a one-piece swimsuit with a skirt for swimming. I'll be living alone, of course, and at peace with my world.


If this is the case, why wear anything? :laugh:


----------



## Laila8

What the hell is wrong with wearing comfy panties? Why is basically anything other than a thong considered "granny panties?" Why are guys allowed to wear comfy underwear without having them deemed "grandpa boxers?" Thongs might look sexy but they are actually unhygienic and they can cause infections. I find it annoying that women have to be perfect dolls and suffer for beauty all the time.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Laila8 said:


> What the hell is wrong with wearing comfy panties? Why is basically anything other than a thong considered "granny panties?" Why are guys allowed to wear comfy underwear without having them deemed "grandpa boxers?" Thongs might look sexy but they are actually unhygienic and they can cause infections. I find it annoying that women have to be perfect dolls and suffer for beauty all the time.


I agree on thongs and never wear them...but did you see the pic in the link on the first page? Ugh, THOSE panties are dreadful.

I agree that we don't always have to look like VS models but we also don't have to look like THAT picture (in the link). I like looking at myself and I buy things that flatter as well as are comfy. Straight up granny panties are not allowed in my drawers or on my bod.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I have tons of these...you can go full coverage and still go cute.

Home | Gap


----------



## Laila8

Faithful Wife said:


> I agree on thongs and never wear them...but did you see the pic in the link on the first page? Ugh, THOSE panties are dreadful.
> 
> I agree that we don't always have to look like VS models but we also don't have to look like THAT picture (in the link). I like looking at myself and I buy things that flatter as well as are comfy. Straight up granny panties are not allowed in my drawers or on my bod.


I like those Gap ones, FW! I think those would still be deemed "granny panties" though, wouldn't they? I wear similar, and my DH definitely thinks of them as such. Who cares, comfy is sexy in my book.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

lucy999 said:


> Have you talked to your doctor about it yet? I would. I'm on my third one. I can't say enough good about it. No more cramps, no more bleeding, it is HEAVEN. The only feminine hygiene product I purchase now is thong pantiliners. :grin2:


Yes, I have talked to her about it; she's the one who suggested it. I haven't been back to the GYN since then (overdue). I'm just so worried that since the IUD does release the same hormones as the BCP, I'd have continuous light bleeding instead of your experience.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

FrenchFry said:


> Depending on the material, these might be my husband's favorite kind of underwear.
> 
> I guess I'm the millenial she's talking about though. I found the most comfortable thongs ever and once I realized my husband doesn't really like them, I ditched them and go for full coverage boy shorts and *high-waisted briefs with structure in them (like body shapers)* Now I can't really stand thongs or low-cut undies because they are uncomfy and unflattering. Weird.
> 
> I also have a wide variety of cotton grannies that I wear when I'm not "going" to have sex. Those I love.


What brand of these do you get?


----------



## lucy999

FTR i wear thongs because no pantylines ladies!!!


----------



## ConanHub

Faithful Wife said:


> I have tons of these...you can go full coverage and still go cute.
> 
> Home | Gap


I think those are plenty sexy. Someone needs to give that girl a cheeseburger quick!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

God...

No...

Please.


----------



## Kristisha

SecondTime'Round said:


> I've been trying to decide about this for over 2.5 years. My problems is that hormonal birth control (pills) makes me bleed constantly (light bleeding) instead of regulating the bleeding. I'm so afraid that after spending all the money on an IUD I'd have the same problem!



That's not normal, after the third month it should stop . Try another brand, like Yasmine.




lucy999 said:


> Have you talked to your doctor about it yet? I would. I'm on my third one. I can't say enough good about it. No more cramps, no more bleeding, it is HEAVEN. The only feminine hygiene product I purchase now is thong pantiliners. :grin2:



Tell me about it, it's amazing how little and no discomfort , nothing. All bliss and a few light tampax per month and that's that. 



SecondTime'Round said:


> I don't think skinny jeans look good on everyone, but I can pull them off because I don't have curvy hips and my legs are really thin past my knee. I love them with tall boots in the winter.


I love skinny jeans, in fact all my jeans are skinny jeans and some with high waist. Because I'm tall I think they fit me perfectly. For me it's a definelly must have:grin2:


----------



## Kristisha

lucy999 said:


> FTR i wear thongs because no pantylines ladies!!!


:laugh: I'm the same, I only wear thongs, it makes feel sexy and I can wear it with anything being visible through the jeans, especially if they are fitted


----------



## Blondilocks

Wear what you find comfortable. If it makes you feel sexy to wear thongs, wear them. If you feel sexy in cute granny panties, wear them. I guarantee that the majority of men don't care what the packaging looks like.

I would much prefer to see a woman in granny panties than the hiphuggers with the roll of fat over the top that is obvious under pants & dresses and skirts. Some women need to invest in a full length mirror. 

Oh, yeah, glad to know that I'm back in style. Then again I am a granny.


----------



## Kristisha

Blondilocks said:


> Wear what you find comfortable. If it makes you feel sexy to wear thongs, wear them. If you feel sexy in cute granny panties, wear them. I guarantee that the majority of men don't care what the packaging looks like.
> 
> I would much prefer to see a woman in granny panties than the hiphuggers with the roll of fat over the top that is obvious under pants & dresses and skirts. Some women need to invest in a full length mirror.
> 
> Oh, yeah, glad to know that I'm back in style. Then again I am a granny.


I couldn't have said better myself, cheers to that:wink2:


----------



## RandomDude

> I guarantee that the majority of men don't care what the packaging looks like.


I do


----------



## alte Dame

It is a sin against nature for women of a certain age to wear thongs. It doesn't matter how much you work out. It doesn't matter how many people tell you how 'great you look for your age.' Some things just are silly.

Hipsters are the best, with some lace and no panty lines. No matter what they say, I don't think granny panties are as comfortable.


----------



## morituri

Faithful Wife said:


> Who are all these skinny women wearing these jeans, I always wonder, and why were they starved to the point that they have no leg meat?


Female POWs. >


----------



## arabian

Pardon me for barging in here ladies, but I personally (a guy in his early 40s), have always found the "panties" to be sexy as hell on a woman, especially if she has a bubble butt as opposed to a flat ass.

Thongs and the like don't do anything for me one iota, and can't comprehend why some people will pay more for less i.e. something that barely covers their ass.

The visual panty lines is something that men of a certain generation appreciate 0

Ok....I'll get my hat


----------



## heartsbeating

alte Dame said:


> Well...granny panties are super comfortable. So are baggy, fleecy sweat pants & no bra & no make-up & no hair color & no shaving & no dieting......


ahhh.... the allure....


----------



## heartsbeating

I can't say I've tried granny panties. Nor have any intention to try. 

I'm also one who will say my thongs are comfortable! I don't wear them daily though.

Skinny jeans were recommended to me but I haven't tried them yet. I looked at the sales girl and said, whah? With these hips and thighs? ....apparently yes, they'd be flattering. I'm not opposed to trying them on at some point. Whether I can get them over my 'shapely' legs is another matter entirely. Bring on the squats and deadlifts!


----------



## arbitrator

lucy999 said:


> Granny panties? I used to call them my 'period pants' because when Aunt Flo would come to visit, I'd wear them at night with a maxi pad.
> 
> YES a maxi pad. I gave my cooter a break at night from tampons. Have I told you lately how much I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Mirenda IUD? *Aunt Flo packed up for good and visited someone else.*


* I think that she left to go do Progressive Insurance commercials!*


----------



## Blossom Leigh

lacy cheeky boy shorts for me... 


http://www.divavillage.com/images/Oct05/fredericks_boyshort_web308.jpg


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts

Blossom Leigh said:


> lacy cheeky boy shorts for me...
> 
> 
> http://www.divavillage.com/images/Oct05/fredericks_boyshort_web308.jpg


Why do they call those boy shorts? I don't remember any of my mates wearing something like that


----------



## heartsbeating

FrenchFry said:


> @heartsbeating
> 
> :rofl: Squats and deadlifts. I can't remember life without "slim fit" jeans. Depends on your shape and all, but since I'm all booty and boobs, the slim fits make me look longer and they seems to actually fit my waist more often as well.
> 
> On the island of sweatpants and no razors, I would be rocking jeggings all the time.


This is what she was telling me ...they'd make me look longer and such. I've stuck with a similar style of jeans for years, namely a loose fit bootleg. Apparently I could be wearing a more flattering style. I'm also a one pair of jeans at a time kinda gal. Those jeans got a hole in them in a place that just wasn't cool. I pushed them to their limits. Then bid them farewell.

I'm currently without jeans. I decided the wardrobe needed a bit of va-va-voom back and I've been living in skirts and pencil skirts with either rocker boots or stilettos. Mostly the rocker boots.

I hate shopping for jeans.


----------



## heartsbeating

As for the island, I'd ditch my trustee tweezers and then groom my whiskers accordingly.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> Why do they call those boy shorts? I don't remember any of my mates wearing something like that




Beats me ... I definitely do NOT feel like a boy when wearing them


----------



## heartsbeating

High-waist briefs, while I don't own any yet, are another matter.
I'd think more pinup, burlesque and there's some great styles in those. 

Trends, different generations... in my day, we used to take 3 buses to the lingerie store...


----------



## Faithful Wife

Jeans....need Joe's or Hudson...they both make some skinny jeans, but also some slightly more roomy jeans that look skinny.


----------



## heartsbeating

Thanks for the tip! I've been loyal to Paige in more recent years. Time to switch things up.


----------



## thatbpguy

Yeswecan said:


> Skip them all and go commando.


Finally- the voice of reason. 0


----------



## Faithful Wife

I don't know how women can go commando. I mean, how am I supposed to let that 4-way seam in the crotch of a pair of jeans rub against my delicate kitty tissue all damn day? 

Or the opposite....a tiny bit of a cotton skirt is all there is between kitty and my chair? That's just asking for problems.

Seriously...how do women go commando? I don't get it. Maybe I have more junk than other women.

I don't get how men do it either as far as jeans rubbing against the delicate tissues.


----------



## ConanHub

Faithful Wife said:


> I don't know how women can go commando. I mean, how am I supposed to let that 4-way seam in the crotch of a pair of jeans rub against my delicate kitty tissue all damn day?
> 
> Or the opposite....a tiny bit of a cotton skirt is all there is between kitty and my chair? That's just asking for problems.
> 
> Seriously...how do women go commando? I don't get it. Maybe I have more junk than other women.
> 
> I don't get how men do it either as far as jeans rubbing against the delicate tissues.


Mrs. Conan goes commando all the time when she works out. She wears some kind of yoga pants.

Otherwise, she doesn't even sleep commando.

What is with your shifting avatar?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arabian

Perhaps wearing jeans as you everyday attire is the problem here? I personally detest jeans with a passion, and don't find it sexy at all know matter what it cost.

It just seems people are too lazy to put together a daily attire, and just whip out the jeans that they might not have washed for days / weeks, and just change their top because it's obvious.

Oh...I am a guy by the way, and it's dress pants, shorts (in summer) and my running gear when running only for me. Same goes with shoes...running shoes for running only



Faithful Wife said:


> I don't know how women can go commando. I mean, how am I supposed to let that 4-way seam in the crotch of a pair of jeans rub against my delicate kitty tissue all damn day?
> 
> Or the opposite....a tiny bit of a cotton skirt is all there is between kitty and my chair? That's just asking for problems.
> 
> Seriously...how do women go commando? I don't get it. Maybe I have more junk than other women.
> 
> I don't get how men do it either as far as jeans rubbing against the delicate tissues.


----------



## Kristisha

intheory said:


> I'd feel fine wearing Granny Panties; like Jockey-for-Her briefs would be the closest I'd get.
> 
> And I wouldn't feel less sexual.
> 
> [*U][/U]But if I feel overweight or flabby, the most gorgeous lingerie in the world won't make me feel sexy.*


*
*
Hear hear!


----------



## Rowan

I really like my Old Navy skinny jeans. They've got enough lycra/spandex in them that they hug rather than constrict. And there's nothing petite about me. I've got hips and curves, and thought skinny jeans would _never_ work for me. But, it turns out they're wonderful in cooler weather with tall boots. They're like a legging, but with sturdier fabric. Cheap enough to buy several pairs in different colors and fabrics, too.


----------



## Marcus588

Come on ladies you know you'd all look great in a pair of these!

Jockey Women's Elance Brief (3 Pack) at Amazon Women?s Clothing store: Briefs Underwear

Undress in front of your man wearing those and he'll be ALL over you!


----------



## arbitrator

* I'd much rather my lady love don a pair of my boxers than break out a pair of those "granny panties" or "flour-sack" fat-lady circus drawers!

Provided that a woman is in pretty good physical shape, if they're not going to bother wearing something half way provocative or sexy, then the Arb's in total agreement with all of those proponents who largely say just "Go Commando!"

Now the one major exception to that request is that no red-blooded American male ever wants to have the mind altering experience of seeing the unwanted image of some fat chick in either a thong, or for that matter going commando! 

Those are the most unfortunate sights that once seen, can never be unseen!*


----------



## Faithful Wife

arabian said:


> *Perhaps wearing jeans as you everyday attire is the problem here?* I personally detest jeans with a passion, and don't find it sexy at all know matter what it cost.
> 
> It just seems people are too lazy to put together a daily attire, and just whip out the jeans that they might not have washed for days / weeks, and just change their top because it's obvious.
> 
> Oh...I am a guy by the way, and it's dress pants, shorts (in summer) and my running gear when running only for me. Same goes with shoes...running shoes for running only


Where the heck did you get that? Strange assumption to make, since in the next line I said going commando in just a skirt is just asking for trouble.

Too lazy to put together a daily attire, so just put on some dirty jeas? :rofl:

If you only knew how stupid that was as applied to me.

Try actually reading and not making assumptions before throwing bizarre insults at people, unkay?


----------



## Faithful Wife

arbitrator said:


> * I'd much rather my lady love don a pair of my boxers than break out a pair of those "granny panties" or "flour-sack" fat-lady circus drawers!
> 
> Provided that a woman is in pretty good physical shape, if they're not going to bother wearing something half way provocative or sexy, then the Arb's in total agreement with all of those proponents who largely say just "Go Commando!"
> 
> Now the one major exception to that request is that no red-blooded American male ever wants to have the mind altering experience of seeing the unwanted image of some fat chick in either a thong, or for that matter going commando!
> 
> Those are the most unfortunate sights that once seen, can never be unseen!*


I'm sure "some fat chick" is happy to know how gross it would be to your poor wittle eyeballs to be seen that way.


----------



## Rowan

intheory said:


> It's interesting that the model in that link has an obviously beautiful, fit body. _Would_ any guy not find her attractive, 'cause she's wearing high-waisted cotton underwear?


I'm pretty sure I could show up in a potato sack and my fella would be entirely pleased with my presentation. And I don't look nearly as good in my underthings as the gal in that ad.


----------



## arabian

Hmmm...OK, am guessing that wasn't a compliment on the fella, or is it a case of he will jump anything? :|



Rowan said:


> *I'm pretty sure I could show up in a potato sack and my fella would be entirely pleased* with my presentation. And I don't look nearly as good in my underthings as the gal in that ad.


----------



## Rowan

arabian said:


> Hmmm...OK, am guessing that wasn't a compliment on the fella, or is it a case of he will jump anything? :|


I'm genuinely curious. Do you _try_ to be insulting and antagonistic? Or are you for some reason completely missing the tongue-in-cheek nature of some of the posts here?


----------



## ConanHub

There are women talking about their panties here.

Quit ruining my fun!:|
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07

intheory said:


> I'd feel fine wearing Granny Panties; like Jockey-for-Her briefs would be the closest I'd get.
> 
> And I wouldn't feel less sexual.
> 
> But if I feel overweight or flabby, the most gorgeous lingerie in the world won't make me feel sexy.


So true! 

I love my cotton granny panties. It's about more than the packaging, but how you feel about yourself. I know I'm in shape, good looking, and care for comfort over "sexy" or so we're told underwear(hate thongs).


----------



## arbitrator

Faithful Wife said:


> arbitrator said:
> 
> 
> 
> * I'd much rather my lady love don a pair of my boxers than break out a pair of those "granny panties" or "flour-sack" fat-lady circus drawers!
> 
> Provided that a woman is in pretty good physical shape, if they're not going to bother wearing something half way provocative or sexy, then the Arb's in total agreement with all of those proponents who largely say just "Go Commando!"
> 
> Now the one major exception to that request is that no red-blooded American male ever wants to have the mind altering experience of seeing the unwanted image of some fat chick in either a thong, or for that matter going commando!
> 
> Those are the most unfortunate sights that once seen, can never be unseen!*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure "some fat chick" is happy to know how gross it would be to your poor wittle eyeballs to be seen that way.
Click to expand...

* Been there ~ Done that ~ Don't ever want to go back!

One of my college frat buddies actually had to grow a third eyeball in order to take her all in!

And it's also highly probable that the fat chick don't want us back either!*


----------



## Faithful Wife

arbitrator said:


> * Been there ~ Done that ~ Don't ever want to go back!
> 
> One of my college frat buddies actually had to grow a third eyeball in order to take her all in!
> 
> And it's also highly probable that the fat chick don't want us back either!*


I wish people didn't have to be mean spirited about stuff like this. What is the point in that?


----------



## arabian

I ask the same about vindictive women :wink2:



Faithful Wife said:


> I wish people didn't have to be mean spirited about stuff like this. What is the point in that?


----------



## Faithful Wife

A person to person exchange where one is being a smartazz or a jerk to the other, and the other responds in kind, is not vindictive. But you seem to have a problem with literally everyone around here, so maybe you should get used to people being "vindictive" toward you...since you keep provoking people just for fun. Which is also mean spirited so maybe you're just a mean person like that. You clearly have no idea what the word vindictive actually means, but I'm sure that is not relevant to you, you just want to throw insults around TAM. Gee, how nice of you.

Saying "fat chicks are gross" when not even talking about a preference for dating and not even talking about a particular chick, is what I meant by mean spirited.

Not that I expect any type of civil response from you, in all of your so far less than 30 posts, you've made sure to be just as much of a jerk as you can.

But I actually expected better from Arb. Maybe I shouldn't have. I dunno based on his reply to me.


----------



## arbitrator

Faithful Wife said:


> A person to person exchange where one is being a smartazz or a jerk to the other, and the other responds in kind, is not vindictive. But you seem to have a problem with literally everyone around here, so maybe you should get used to people being "vindictive" toward you...since you keep provoking people just for fun. Which is also mean spirited so maybe you're just a mean person like that. You clearly have no idea what the word vindictive actually means, but I'm sure that is not relevant to you, you just want to throw insults around TAM. Gee, how nice of you.
> 
> Saying "fat chicks are gross" when not even talking about a preference for dating and not even talking about a particular chick, is what I meant by mean spirited.
> 
> Not that I expect any type of civil response from you, in all of your so far less than 30 posts, you've made sure to be just as much of a jerk as you can.
> 
> But I actually expected better from Arb. Maybe I shouldn't have. I dunno based on his reply to me.



*I'm so very sorry if my sophomoric attempt at humor offended you or anyone else for that matter, but that they were not meant literally! 

The joke itself is attributable to one of my favorite comedians of all time, Rodney Dangerfield. 

So if you have a problem with my attempt at humor, then you probably would have had problems with his! In any event, if you wrongly perceive that the remarks/joke was offensive, then that is indeed unfortunate! Once again, my apologies!*


----------



## arabian

I see you are still talking....there is that delusion poking through again. One person's "insult", is another person's voice of reason. If you don't like my posts, just don't read them...how about that?



Faithful Wife said:


> A person to person exchange where one is being a smartazz or a jerk to the other, and the other responds in kind, is not vindictive. But you seem to have a problem with literally everyone around here, so maybe you should get used to people being "vindictive" toward you...since you keep provoking people just for fun. Which is also mean spirited so maybe you're just a mean person like that. You clearly have no idea what the word vindictive actually means, but I'm sure that is not relevant to you, you just want to throw insults around TAM. Gee, how nice of you.
> 
> Saying "fat chicks are gross" when not even talking about a preference for dating and not even talking about a particular chick, is what I meant by mean spirited.
> 
> Not that I expect any type of civil response from you, in all of your so far less than 30 posts, you've made sure to be just as much of a jerk as you can.
> 
> But I actually expected better from Arb. Maybe I shouldn't have. I dunno based on his reply to me.


----------



## Faithful Wife

How do you wear them under clothes? Seems like they would slide around and cause weird panties lines.


----------



## Blondilocks

Faithful Wife, your avatar is not your picture is it? Because Lucy Ricardo wants her scarf back.>


----------



## Faithful Wife

You must be too young to know who it is. (Damn you young people!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94nX2eUkHmM


----------



## Blondilocks

Pinky Tuscadero! Not young (just forgetful). How could I forget Happy Days?


----------



## Runs like Dog

Finally our long national nightmare is over.


----------



## Faithful Wife

arabian said:


> I see you are still talking....there is that delusion poking through again. One person's "insult", is another person's voice of reason. If you don't like my posts, just don't read them...how about that?


Now that you are banned, I'll very happily ignore all of you, not just your posts. BAMM!


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Back to our regular programming.... what are you favorite colors to wear?


----------



## Faithful Wife

I love having tons of every different color and fun patterns. But I always have a large stash of beige ones because I have many light colored pants, skirts and dresses and the brighter or darker colors always show through them.

VS has a lot of fun ones. I get a bunch of the cheaper cotton ones, and also a bunch of the more expensive silky ones. They also have full coverage ones for you ladies who want that. And of course, plenty of thongs.

I have found that the all lace ones are not comfy and don't breathe well so I avoid them.

These are my faves right now:

https://www.victoriassecret.com/pan...eam-angels?ProductID=233482&CatalogueType=OLS

Hubby always likes string bikinis...I have to really hunt for cute ones though, most are kind of boring.

https://www.victoriassecret.com//pa...ductID=242306&CatalogueType=OLS&origin=search


----------



## Blossom Leigh

That first one is more up my alley. The lace has to be soft for me for sure.


----------



## Faithful Wife

The first ones are so so soft and silky and the lace is awesome, not scratchy or stiff.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

I like that taupe/champagne color with the white


I have a LOT of pinks, purples and blues... the deep blues being my favorites.


----------



## Rowan

I love VS's cotton panties. They're silkier and softer than other cotton types. Prettier, too. I always loved string bikinis, but haven't been able to wear them in years. They got a little 'enthusiastic' with the emergency C-section when my son was born, and the scar is high and quite wide - hip bone to hip bone, actually. Bikinis, especially the string type, hit right at the scar and irritate so badly I can't tolerate them for more than a few minutes. Makes me a little sulky! :crying:

The higher waistline styles can still be pretty and sexy, though.


----------



## WorkingWife

NWCooper said:


> ...Another thing that will not be making a comeback on this body is skinny jeans. If you own a pair of hips, then just say no to the skinny jean...


I agree, I don't think skinny jeans are flattering on anyone with some curves. And I don't mean "fat" when I say curves, just curves - if your hips are curved, skinny jeans make you look like a bowling pin. I love boot cut jeans for some balance!


----------



## WorkingWife

I don't dig granny panties. Especially with so many low cut pants these days - they would be up higher than the pants waistline.

But I dream of panties that don't give me panty lines. Boy shorts come close, but there's still a line where they end. Sometimes I'll wear the shapewear stuff like spanx (which I suppose is worse than granny panties!) just to avoid panty lines. But that stuff is uncomfortable. I'm a size 4/6 and buy the XXL in that stuff and it's still uncomfortably tight.


----------



## WayUpNorth

SecondTime'Round said:


> I don't think skinny jeans look good on everyone, but I can pull them off because I don't have curvy hips and my legs are really thin past my knee. I love them with tall boots in the winter.


Especially on guys. Nothing says 'gay' more than some dude in skinny jeans with the sparkle butt stuff.


----------



## MountainRunner

Faithful Wife said:


> The first ones are so so soft and silky and the lace is awesome, not *scratchy or stiff.*


A discussion on women's panties, you post this and my brain reads it as "scratch and sniff" and then my mind begins to wander...Jesus, I need to get out of the gutter. *giggles*


----------



## Blondilocks

Are you calling The Ladies Lounge a gutter?


----------



## MountainRunner

Blondilocks said:


> Are you calling The Ladies Lounge a gutter?


Not at all...It was just a joke. I was referring to my mind being in the gutter thinking about scratch and sniff panties. Poor attempt at a bit of humor I suppose. My apologies.


----------



## Blondilocks

No apologies needed. It was funny. The winking emoticon would have made my poke clear. Sorry.


----------



## Marriedand40

NO NO NO!!!!

Granny Panties must go. No woman regardless of age should be wearing granny panties. Thongs are the best but they aren't for everybody. There are all kinds of pretty cotton underwear out there to select from , hundreds of colours, patterns and styles.

We should write a petition to stop Walmart, Kohls, Macy's etc from even selling Granny Panties.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

Marriedand40 said:


> NO NO NO!!!!
> 
> Granny Panties must go. No woman regardless of age should be wearing granny panties. Thongs are the best but they aren't for everybody. There are all kinds of pretty cotton underwear out there to select from , hundreds of colours, patterns and styles.
> 
> We should write a petition to stop Walmart, Kohls, Macy's etc from even selling Granny Panties.


LOL!! Yea, come back to this thread when you hit your elder years and curse yourself for banning the very underwear that will hold your depends in place.


----------



## heartsbeating

FrenchFry said:


> @heartsbeating
> 
> :rofl: Squats and deadlifts. I can't remember life without "slim fit" jeans. Depends on your shape and all, but since I'm all booty and boobs, the slim fits make me look longer and they seems to actually fit my waist more often as well.
> 
> On the island of sweatpants and no razors, I would be rocking jeggings all the time.



I would like to report back that I now own 3 pairs of skinny jeans. All of which get a huge stamp of lusty approval from Batman.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy

come on.... everybody knows granny panties are for when "aunt flow " comes to town LOL


----------



## Woodchuck

Obama has worn them for years...


----------



## Marriedand40

Personally I think Granny Panties should be banned. No women should ever wear them. With all the new styles and colours available, why wear ugly underwear.

I am a man but I love seeing a woman with matching bras and panties.

I hate panty lines and think all women should wear thongs some of the time at least. Even if you don't have the perfect body who cares, it shows confidence when you are wearing pretty bras and panties. I see women in their 50's in yoga pants and some wear a thong underneath and others look like they are wearing a diaper underneath.

Lose the Granny Panties Ladies. If your man says he like Granny Panties, he is a weirdo.

My favourite styles:

1) Thong
2) Brazalian Boy Shorts
3) G-String
4) Bikini


----------



## Nynaeve

I don't exist to be looked at by men. If I want to wear comfortable underwear I will. I don't give a damn that my clothing choices don't give every man everywhere a boner.

Ugh. Comments like that from men make me want to dress like a frump just to be contrary. Why do some men think all women care what they think of us?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame

Past a certain age a thong is just ridiculous. Sorry, it just is. And past that certain age, a woman is lucky to remember to put on her panties at all in the morning.....there's the real 'no panty line' solution, in my opinion. Blissful, comfortable senility.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

If ones ass is so big they look bad in a thong, one should avoid garments tight enough to show panty lines.


----------



## FizzBomb

Thongs are a pain in the ass! I don't care if my underwear seams are noticeable.


----------



## life_huppens

To me, who cares, as long as she feels comfortable. For a record, my wife does not own any of them. Me, as long as underwater often comes off for me, I do not care. I like them naked, and in a bad with me.


----------

